# Finer Points of Shrink Wrapping



## Stacy (Aug 18, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My next research project has been packaging.  After much searching and debate reading I think I'm going to be going with shrink wrap. I anticipate moving my product around a lot or possibly selling it in stores where it is out of my control so I like the idea of having completely sealed.

I'm looking at Polyolefin, 75 gauge, but am floundering on perforated or not. 

First off since I'm in Canada my options are more limited as I want to buy from Canada.I know there are lots of choices in the states, but as an example, the cheapest shipping option from nation shrink wrap was over 70 dollars.  That's almost the price of a whole extra roll.

My dilemma is that if I want to get perforated, I have to go with a much pricier brand (think almost double the cost).

Is perforated even suitable for M&P (I read that double wrapping will help keep it drier, but i didn't see anything about the type of wrap used)?

I could get the non-perforated and 'make' my own bands so that the ends are open for breathing room. Thoughts?

Basically I'm trying to cover the most bases with the least supplies ;-) I'm sure I'm not the only one with that goal!

I'm happy to hear any guidance anyone has to offer even though I understand this is a highly personal choice and there is no one 'best' way to do it.


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 18, 2014)

Is this for mp? If so I dont think bands are the best option. I also think the perforated is also unnecessary for mp. If you are selling both cp and mp I would go with tube rolls so you can seal all side for mp and make bands for cp.


----------



## Stacy (Aug 18, 2014)

I'm trying to get one product for both CP and M&P.from what I understand the perforated isn't suitable for M&P because you want to seal it completely where as the exact opposite is true for CP where you want it to breathe...which is why I was wondering if making my own bands would be the best way to use the same product for both purposes


----------



## Lindy (Aug 18, 2014)

Stacy I can tell you that I use perforated and love it. Once you have the system, and trust me you want the whole system then there are business here in Canada that sell the film. I believe Saffire Blue actually carries the system and film.

*ETA* Saffire Blue does carry it http://www.saffireblue.ca/shop/equipment/shrink-wrap-system

 They're not my favourite supplier but check the prices between them and National Shrinkwrap.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 18, 2014)

I use think shrink wrap bags from Papermart, you can look up what I use, in humid weather I just take a stack and punch a couple of holes for air. Much less expensive than perforated


----------



## Meganmischke (Aug 18, 2014)

Papermart is us though. They want a Canadian supplier


----------



## Stacy (Aug 18, 2014)

Lindy, thanks I totally forgot SB has it.

Have you checked the Uline prices?

The perforated is only available with Cryovac brand (which is far more expensive than the no name lines they carry) but it's still about 50 bucks cheaper than SB for the equivalent amount (of course then you're stuck with a 3500 ft roll!).

Do you wrap M&P with the perforated at all?

Cryovac @ Uline - http://www.uline.ca/BL_2408/Cryovac-Polyolefin-Shrink-Film
Economy stuff @ Uline: http://www.uline.ca/BL_2419/Uline-Economy-Polyolefin-Shrink-Film

cmzaha - I have a long distance love affair with Papermart. I have a friend in Virginia that always tells me about the wonderful crafty things she buys there for amazing prices, then I hang up and go drink any cry. *shakes fist at sky for lack of Papermart in Canada* ;-)


----------



## Lindy (Aug 18, 2014)

I do because the perforations are so small as to not both the MP.  Yeah I would like PaperMart here as well.  We do have a couple of cool box suppliers here in Canada.  Let me go get their website addie...


----------

